
Ask HN: Self hosting video lessons? - tmaly
If you self host video lessons both free and paid, what platform or system do you use?<p>I have always wanted to create some learning content as video, but I would prefer to keep it all on my own domain.
======
binarynate
You could just serve the videos via S3/CloudFront and use browser's built-in
HTML5 video players with a plain <video> tag.

~~~
tmaly
how would you protect it so that only registered users could access the
content?

------
steveat
Look for something called an LMS. There are SaaS providers, open sourced,
licensed and selfmade ones.

LMS = Learning Management Platform

~~~
tmaly
Thank you, I had no idea this term existed. A simple search brought up a
number of options like Moodle and ATutor.

------
ohiovr
Have you looked into YouPHPTube? You can host a youtube like web app from a
vps.

